
To grow your company and make millions, start working four days a week - kjhughes
http://qz.com/197060/to-grow-your-company-and-make-millions-start-working-four-days-a-week/
======
mswen
Fun read, but there might be a bit of mis-attribution going on. You could
recreate the 4-day work week, the benefits and the communication methods and
management structure, or lack thereof and that will likely do wonders for
employee retention, particularly if your compensation is still competitive.

However, implying that these management and productivity hacks rather than the
combination of good ideas, solid execution, clever marketing and lucky timing
are what drive customer and revenue growth seems suspect to me.

